# You and your Poodle



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon
So many to choose from, one of my favorites.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Snuggle bugs


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics, but where are you guys???

Share your favourite photo of YOU with your poodle!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

One of me and Zoe other Kayla and Zoe selfie.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Me and Mr. Beau Poodle


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I've shared this before but it is my favorite. Yes I will sit with a 50+ pound poodle in my lap


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly & Me.................

I have zillions of Molly, but very few of us together!


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

A few of my favorites


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I think this has to be my overall favorite picture of me and my girls!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Me and Gracie!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

This is from this weekend! :-D


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon and me!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

Not my fave picture of penny, or of me, but of the two of us together. it was taken by a friend with a cell phone so qulity is not that good.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Me and the poodles Silver Beige Baby, Phantom Flower and Silver Fannie some years ago


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Us


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and Mr. Jones


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have tons and tons of photos with my babies,  my poodles are my wonderful cuddle buddies


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Snuggle girl


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

As you can tell, I take many photos with my Ruby girl


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodle cuddle therapy .... I'm gonna shave them soon, so in enjoying the fluffy cuddles


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Love all the pictures! I only have one picture of us together. Taken last weekend I think; lazy Sunday morning. Mochi had just climbed behind me on the sofa and plopped down with her head over my shoulder. Aw!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How about Timi and her Dad - I am always the one taking the pictures!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I just realized that almost all of myself & Gix's pics have our mouths open! Hahaha I always copy whatever his expression is in pics. From our first week together to just yesterday...We have shamelessly silly selfies!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh oops! Here you go. I can't fit all three into a selfie lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poodlecrazy.......That is an adorable pic of you and Killa!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poodlecrazy.......That is an adorable pic of you and Killa!



Thank you MollyMuiMa. She was being a silly little girl like usual. ?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Courtesy of DreamAgility. She took these just today.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven hates to be still for a pic and I don't like to be in them either so we don't have many of us together.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Paddy and me out on a friend's deck.


----------



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

Jasper and I when he was younger and my daughter with Jasper.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So many wonderful pictures in this thread.

Penny and me.


----------

